# Need some cool curtains



## Matteo

I am in need of some cool curtains to go around my screen. I was thinking of just some dark black in a velvet or similar fabric, but then I started thinking about something cooler, like Star Wars or some other theme. Has anyone come across any good deals on fabric, or even pre-made curtains? I would prefer fabric as I am sure to save some money, but pre-made might be acceptable. Thanks for any suggestions.

Matteo


----------



## spartanstew

I'd stick with black.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

I got the stuff i need and bought some black velvet curtains and made my own.


----------



## Matteo

Nice setup Ron. How did you get the velvet to have the perfect waves like that? Also, are you using an automated curtain track? You have some "orbs" in your picture. My wife thinks those are spirits or something. Any paranormal activity at your place?


----------



## spartanstew

Spirits taking the form of dust on the camera lens.


----------



## mdrake

My wife and I found ours at the JC Penny home store. You might be able to find ones you like at a home store or fabric store.


----------



## Fortin's H.T room

Matteo said:


> Nice setup Ron. How did you get the velvet to have the perfect waves like that? Also, are you using an automated curtain track? You have some "orbs" in your picture. My wife thinks those are spirits or something. Any paranormal activity at your place?


The waves are in the curtains,thats why i bought them, all the other curtains were plain straight.Good luck with your curtains.


----------

